# converting a coil from r410 to r22?



## 4ton (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a new evap coil that is set up for R410 (TXV installed from mfg). My question is, could I convert this coil to r22? Is it just a matter of switching the TXV valve? Would I need to do some type of flush on this coil. The reason being is the condensor is only few years old and r22 seems to be such a more reliable coolant. Especially that there new substitutes in the market. I await your replies. Thanks!!


----------



## 4ton (Oct 19, 2011)

anybody???


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

*410 a conversion*

Yes it can be done. simply flush the coil,and change the txv to an r-22 and rehook,evap, and charge. You can even avoid a new txv and replace it with the appropriate orifice if you like. As far as the 22 being better....I disagree; if the pressures are correct and the unit installed properly, the 410a is every bit as good and efficient as the r22....and at this point, cheaper.


----------

